# Meet my new foster!



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

He's a purebred Cane Corso named Rocco. The manageably-sized, less drooly, smart, and eager to please Mastiff. He came to me through GLMR and I'll have him until he can be rehomed. Guardian-type breed rescues usually find forever homes pretty quick in Indiana so I'm happy for him. He seems to be around three years old. About ten pounds overweight with a couple signs of food aggression we're going to work on. He's an owner surrender and they took reasonably good veterinary care of him, but he doesn't reliably know any commands so we'll get to work on the basics as well.

He was very shy at first, but now that I've got him home, he's starting to let his guard down. He's already been roughhousing with my GSD Chet in the backyard. Gunther and Jack are still in there unsure of him stage. Chet is the one willing to play with anything from a Chihuahua to a Pit to an English Mastiff. I can tell we're going to have a lot of fun while he waits for his forever home.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

He is very beautiful


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet face .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Handsome boy-thank you for helping him and the Rescue group by fostering.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rocco is a good looking boy. Bless you for fostering.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for helping him out! He has quite a mug on him...LOL. I bet someone is going to love having him a a forever family member.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the well wishes. I mean it. This community is great.

It looks like GLMR won't be putting Rocco up for adoption on Petfinder for a little longer thanI anticipated. More issues have surfaced in his his two full days with me. Unfortunately, I think he'd be put in that gray area where it's unclear whether he could be rehomed. And being honest, it's probably a little beyond that gray area. Which makes him very lucky to have found me. I'm the stubborn SOB that's going to sweat, and work, and fail, and push, and play, and fail again, until we get it right and everyone can see his great qualities; of which there are many.

His resource guarding is more serious than I at first thought. While he seems okay with male dogs for the most part, he's going to be fed and kenneled alone for a while. Even his roughhousing with Chet got a little out of control earlier today. And Jack, who's every bit as empathic as they say Collies are, is still very wary of him. I can see now this isn't going to be a cakewalk like our last foster, an Anatolian Shepherd mix named Oscar. Each case is different. I do feel I'm going to be able to work with Rocco. I can see it in his eyes and feel it in his fur, he wants to learn the right behaviors.

It looks like his previous owner(s) gave him full run of the house. Plus, if his leash manners are any indication, he's never been walked. This guy is a puller! Some people I've worked with would think I'm crazy to not use a choke on a dog like this, but I don't use those methods I'm a 210-pound Marine vet and I've never met a 130-pound dog without a super high treat drive, so I say bring it. 

I've dedicated myself to do everything I can to give Rocco his shot at a forever home. This is going to be a bumpy ride. Still, I can't wait for tomorrow. We'll make progress. I know it.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

He's very lucky to have you. Best wishes for you both and thank you for fostering.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless you  He's going to be just the best boy. And ya, he's lucky you found each other. 

Fate has a miraculous way of helping fur and skin people find each other. I'll look forward to your updates and pictures.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You are his 210 lb angel!! Please keep us updated on his progress. He's a handsome guy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Elvis said:


> Thank you all very much for the well wishes. I mean it. This community is great.
> 
> It looks like GLMR won't be putting Rocco up for adoption on Petfinder for a little longer thanI anticipated. More issues have surfaced in his his two full days with me. Unfortunately, I think he'd be put in that gray area where it's unclear whether he could be rehomed. And being honest, it's probably a little beyond that gray area. Which makes him very lucky to have found me. I'm the stubborn SOB that's going to sweat, and work, and fail, and push, and play, and fail again, until we get it right and everyone can see his great qualities; of which there are many.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving him the chance and your commitment to work with him. He is a lot of dog, I wish you every success in rehabing him.


----------

